# recent reviews of Dolmar 5105 saws



## sweetjetskier (Mar 18, 2010)

Does anyone have updated reviews on the 5105 saws ??

it's been out for a while now, any feedback???


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 19, 2010)

I've got one and so far no complaints. I used it about 5 tanks or so here lately and it does great. It has real surprising power to buck up small wood. I have been really impressed with it so far. I need to gut the cat muffler and see how it does after that. I may even port it too. I have been using 70 cc saws for the last 6 years only so I was figuring it would be a dog but it has done good and I'm happy with it.


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 19, 2010)

With the 5100 being such a smashing success they came out with a newer version of it?


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 19, 2010)

Cat muffler on the 5105. I guess they needed epa credits. They seem to be just as strong a runner.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 19, 2010)

huskystihl said:


> With the 5100 being such a smashing success they came out with a newer version of it?



I know! Thank god only the Stihl 260 seems to be immune to evolution! Just look at those other crappy brands like Husqvarna. I mean why did they ever have to go and make a 346 and it's evolution model 346XP? Totally useles chainsaws only interesting for sentimental chainsaw collectors!

7


----------



## luvsaws (Mar 19, 2010)

:jawdrop:


7sleeper said:


> I know! Thank god only the Stihl 260 seems to be immune to evolution! Just look at those other crappy brands like Husqvarna. I mean why did they ever have to go and make a 346 and it's evolution model 346XP? Totally useles chainsaws only interesting for sentimental chainsaw collectors!
> 
> 7


:sword:


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 19, 2010)

Although my post probably seemed a bit sarcastic it was actually a question. Is the 5105 the 5100 with the bugs worked out or is it simply a saw that needed to be produced to please the exhaust police?


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't know that. Maybe Javelin or Edge and Engine would know that. My dealer tried to order a 5100 and his distributor was out and had the 5105. I figured it would be fine so I didn't fuss about not getting a 5100.


----------



## Steveo_supremo (Mar 19, 2010)

Doesn't the 5105 also have an improved air filtration system?


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Mar 19, 2010)

I thought the 5105 was a "stratocat?"


----------



## Edge & Engine (Mar 19, 2010)

The 5105 combines all the updates done to the PS-5100 over the years with the the only big change being a modified crankcase that allows a lot more airflow through the cylinder fins. Otherwise it's the same as any of the last PS-5100's built.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 19, 2010)

luvsaws said:


> :jawdrop:
> :sword:



I hope your heart medication saved you in this critical moment of your life! Or did you just run into the garage to check if they are all still there and gave them all a rejuvinating hug! 

Sorry to be sarcastic but as has been answered already YES the 5105 is the new model 5100 with all the improvements included.

7


----------



## luvsaws (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## JustinM (Mar 19, 2010)

Edge & Engine said:


> The 5105 combines all the updates done to the PS-5100 over the years with the the only big change being a modified crankcase that allows a lot more airflow through the cylinder fins. Otherwise it's the same as any of the last PS-5100's built.



+1 its virtually the same saw aside from the airflow re-route and a couple of other minor mods.


----------



## Sparrowknoll (Aug 28, 2010)

*5100 vs. 5105*

Too many burnouts on the 5100 from poor setup and maintenance: too lean factory settings, not enrichened by dealers for often impatient users and failure to use tach to initially set at 13,500 to 13,800rpm. Also, failure to use cooler synthetic "oil" and ethanoled gas (burns hotter).

5105, as said, has a cat muffler and better air handling from additional fins on the cylinder. That's it! 5100 no longer offered because too many warranty claims. Dolmar saw the problem, and it was us: dealers and users!

Dolmar warranty people say set carb up right and maintain it well (synthetic oil, clean saw and sharp chain) = few problems. In addition, while they won't say it publicly, Tru South's synthetic/89 octane gas mix or Avgas will avoid ethanol issues and is better than mogas with stabilizer!


----------



## hybridkarpower (Aug 28, 2010)

Good point, and only time will tell IMO. 5100 had its issues w/ cylinder scored on rare occasions even though I've never had any problem with mine, but I didn't own it very long.

My 5105 is feels identical in terms of weight, balance & power band etc. I like the dual falling spikes better. But the down side is the muffler being restricted w/ cat, consequently proper carburetor adjustment is tricky especially when the saw is new. 5100's carb was a lot more predictable & stable as well.

I've had my share of the carb frustrations until the 5105 is fully broken in after 8-10 tanks. 

At first the saw would simply die off when cold no matter how far I rich up the "L" screw and I couldn't fix that until I cut off the limiter caps off both L & H screws & cranked the "L" screw a full half turn pass the original max setting.

Then the saw just won't reach its 14,500 rpm on a tach, the most I could rev up to was around 13,900 w/ limiter caps on. After cutting off the caps & cranked the "H" screw a half turn pass the original max mark, I am finally running at 14,460 on tach & about as rich as I can get without 4 stroking.

Now the saw is running just fine, cold start well & doesn't die off anymore. I was tempted to toss out the cat muffler & replace it with 5100's muffler but decided to just leave it alone for now because I have several Stihl's to play with, its just easier to get parts for Stihl & get dealer support when you need it.

As for the cat muffler, its definitely an EPA pleaser, the 5105 uses same amount of gas as 5100 & puts out just as much exhaust. 

Overall, its a fine saw for the money but you'll need some patience with it until its broken in.



huskystihl said:


> Although my post probably seemed a bit sarcastic it was actually a question. Is the 5105 the 5100 with the bugs worked out or is it simply a saw that needed to be produced to please the exhaust police?


----------



## Eecho (Dec 7, 2011)

*I know this thread is a little outdated*

I bought one just in august this year mine seems to scream like nothing ive ever used , but then again this is the first dolmar I ever bought . For years ive used husky an stihl but in its class this saw rips and everyone that picks it up loves it . I havent toyed with taking out the cat or modding it yet because its under warranty still . As soon as the times up ill see what I can pull out of it for sure . .The 5100 had a non limited coil where as the 05 does that an the fins seem different an a cat slows it back but you wouldnt know it by the way it feeds chain through stock . I know im sold on dolmar and if it last like my other saws ill stand right by them year after year I know it is by far a better dollar to cc value


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2011)

Woodcutteranon said:


> I thought the 5105 was a "stratocat?"



Cat, yes - strato, no.


----------



## mountainlake (Dec 8, 2011)

huskystihl said:


> With the 5100 being such a smashing success they came out with a newer version of it?



You gotta be kidding. With the MS361 being such a smashing success they came out with the MS362 . Get real. Steve


----------



## Eecho (Dec 8, 2011)

mountainlake said:


> You gotta be kidding. With the MS361 being such a smashing success they came out with the MS362 . Get real. Steve



But I hear the 362 sucks way too choked up all why I even went dolmar more popular reviews all gave me the same impression my 028 super is a great saw but I need them to be able to open up an bring them to life to say the least. A friend who I cut beside a good bit must have a dog , I just wasnt impressed by this edition from the saw gods . Could just be my experience but ill stay old school on my stihls


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 9, 2011)

Sparrowknoll said:


> Too many burnouts on the 5100 from poor setup and maintenance: *too lean factory settings*, not enrichened by dealers for often impatient users and failure to use tach to initially set at 13,500 to 13,800rpm. Also, failure to use cooler synthetic "oil" and ethanoled gas (burns hotter). ......



Yes, the carb was set lean from the factory to pass EPA, and Dolmar failed to train many dealers to do a proper job when the saws were sold. However, there also have to be a reason that they changed the flow of cooling air on the 5105......


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 9, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Cat muffler on the 5105. I guess they needed epa credits. They seem to be just as strong a runner.



Only the US ones have the cat, as far as I know (a while since I looked) - and the very first ones didn't. :msp_unsure:

Also, I am not sure the 5105 has the same crank, or if it has the one from the 5000, or if it is a new one? :msp_confused:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 9, 2011)

huskystihl said:


> Although my post probably seemed a bit sarcastic it was actually a question. Is the 5105 the 5100 with the bugs worked out or is it simply a saw that needed to be produced to please the exhaust police?



Both, I assume.


----------



## ncfarmboy (Dec 9, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Only the US ones have the cat, as far as I know (a while since I looked) - and the very first ones didn't. :msp_unsure:
> 
> Also, I am not sure the 5105 has the same crank, or if it has the one from the 5000, or if it is a new one? :msp_confused:



There are 2 PN's for 5105 crankshaft PN: 181120100 and 181120102- 2010-03 must be a change. Bearings are still the same.
Shep


----------



## Bob Hazle (Jul 25, 2014)

I bought a new Ps-5105 with 18" Bar & chain two years ago, nothing but problems.
Repaired under warranty twice now still doesn't run. Today no Hi-Speed, previously would not idle or restart.
Running non-ethanal gas. Note: When it does run right it cuts great, lots of power for a light saw, I'm a semi-professional with 7 saws total, thought I would try a Dolmar but this one is a lemon.

BH


----------

